# HELP! She passed away...



## EggsForIHOP (Mar 1, 2012)

Okay - not my goat, she's 2 hours away from me or I'd be there with her and her owners if only for support...here's the stats...

At 4pm today, just fine, kidded a single doe yesterday, who was nursing and fine at 4pm.

Tonight at 11/12 she went out to milk and this one was lethargic, droppy, head down.  KID WAS DOWN AS WELL from up and bouncing around this afternoon.

She milked the others first JUST IN CASE while her husband handled the kid...got it in, got it some karo syrup jazzy up kinda juice going, kid is better.

MAMA GOAT:  no temp yet - working on it.  STILL HUGE, They can NOT get her up to "bounce her" but are trying...she wants to lay down and is doing so at around 200lbs it's hard to move her if she does not comply.


HERE'S THE WEIRD PART I HAVE NEVER ENCOUNTERED: SHE (the mama goat) HAS WEIRD "SLIME" COMING FROM HER POOPER...NOT HER HOOHOO....

She was wormed yesterday post kidding...vet has been paged...waiting for the call back all around...ANY THOUGHTS would be appreciated for palliative care until vet arrives.

ETA: she is CAE Negative, and also has a hard swollen udder on one side...could it somehow already be mastitis setting in also?  Or just a miserable doe with a congested udder and the runs


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm sorry, I wish I could help, I just don't know....Ketosis or milk fever would be a guess, as well as systemic mastitis.

Hope the vet comes / can fix it.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Mar 1, 2012)

I would second the possibility of a systemic infection.  If she has retained a kid then at this point she won't be dilated anymore so you'll need vet assistance to get it out anyway.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 1, 2012)

I have a friend's boer goat that had ragging mastitis the next day after kidding, and she went down really fast.  It took them a really long time to get her to recover.  I just read a good treatment for Mastitis is dexamethazone(8cc per day) and Nuflor antibiotic.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Mar 1, 2012)

The regular vet is out of freaking town this week - working with a substitute...who basically is just good for providing prescription stuff.

The goat IS more alert - she was given the home remedy for toxemia last night (molasses, karo syrup) and a vitamin B shot. Then of course I fell asleep and called back to check this morning.  She is off feed, won't drink, so she has also been drenched with a little water and seemed anxious to suck on that when given the chance.  She is also a fat goat - one that would steal the calves food, or dog food when given the chance FAT, and temp is within the normal range at 102.4

No retained kids as far as anyone has been able to tell - really leaning towards toxemia per the vet last night...but bless his unknowing heart, his best advice was "You sound like you know what you need, what can I prescribe for you".

The weirdest thing that is just throwing it all off is of course the hiney goo/leakage (and the lack of sleep around here is not helping matters at all either).  That i guess just could be well...it just could be I suppose. IF she hasn't been eating, there's nothing to poop out and thusly all she makes is goo? I have NO idea there and neither do the owners....

Her owner is picking up a cmpk shot - JUST in case - and nuflor from the substitute vet right now and I forget what else....the poor doe still WANTS to lick on and love on her kid, they have brought the doeling out to visit it's mama several times and that seems to help her perk up and be excited a little.


The baby is now on a bottle and doing great.  Just hoping and praying to save the mama.

I'll keep ya'll posted...


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 1, 2012)

I think treating her for milk fever, and infection with heavy doses of antibiotics at this point is a really good idea.  Kind of throw the works at her. 

I have always had good luck with Penn G working, so I don't keep nuflor on hand, but it is a stronger antibiotic than Penn G. 

Did you check her gums and eye lids for anemia? 

And your friend is getting normal looking milk out of both teats?  Not chunky looking?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 1, 2012)

She can also drench her with any mixture of yogurt(not light), cream corn, mollasses, corn syrup, CORN oil, propalyne glycol, and add water to the drench as well, I would do 8 to 12 ounces of a mix,  every 3 to  4 hours during the day time.

she can also get lactating rings from the vet and administer the solution sub Q for hydration, if the does doesn't show improvement by tomorrow, I would highly suggest an IV of fluids or sub Q,  It is like 60 cc at a time. Vet can probably explain more about this.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 1, 2012)

I used just plain prop. glycol and B shots and probios when my doe had Ketosis, 2 or 3 doses brought her out of it.
CMPK isn't a bad idea at all, since we can't 'know' what it is.
If she hasn't eaten any hay by no later than tomorrow am, make a slurry of chopped alfalfa and oats and force feed her, you gotta keep roughage in her rumen.


----------



## Sheldon Farmeress (Mar 1, 2012)

For the runs you can give her Diatomaceous Earth in a goat treat ball (molasses) start with 1/2 Tablespoon, and take it up from there to 2 Tablespoons twice a day if she seems to respond well on it.  It is natural and will thicken the stools (slow down the runs) and can be of help with absorbing toxins out of the digestive tract.

Good luck..


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Mar 1, 2012)

She passed away just a while ago - I feel so bad for them they did everything they could.

sometimes it just isn't meant to be I suppose....

ETA:  Thank you guys.  I'm going in the morning to help them do the removal.  They still have her doeling going strong on a bottle now - so that helps them to refocus their energy into something positive.

AND THANK YOU AGAIN FOR THE HELP!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 1, 2012)

So sorry, she lost her.  Glad they have a doeling to take care of.


----------



## elevan (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Mar 1, 2012)

Very sorry to hear about her passing.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## Roll farms (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm sorry.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 1, 2012)

Please pass along our condolences and so sorry for you as well-it was so nice that they had you for support.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 1, 2012)

I am so sorry she passed. Are they getting a necropsy done, just so they can have answers as to why exactly she died?


----------



## Mills1950 (Mar 1, 2012)

So sorry to hear about their loss----hopefully raising the little baby will take some of the pain away!!!  At least for me losing any of my animals is very hard----they are all like a family member in fact they are


----------



## PattySh (Mar 1, 2012)

Sorry to hear they lost the doe. I wonder if she tore thru her rectum during the delivery.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 1, 2012)

So sorry for the loss.  Hope you find the cause.


----------



## hcppam (Mar 1, 2012)




----------

